# Aux in on 08 Autotrail / Ducato



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

Can anyone tell me where (if?) the aux in is for attaching ipod etc?

Searched high, low and somewhere in the middle, but just cant find it!

Thanks,

Timotei.


----------



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

sorry to bump this...lots of views but no replies...

is it possible to attach your mp3 other than via belkin tunebase or similar add on??

if not, why the "aux" function....

apologies and thanks,

Timotei.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi, what radio unit is fitted in your van? Different convertors use different units so difficult to say without more info.

Phil


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

If it's the JVC one then I believe it's on the back which is a bloody stupid place to put it.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

This is the same problem I have. My radio is the JVC KD-DV4202E. Reading the handbook it does seem to be on the back of the set,the problem is how do I get the set out? I do not have any of the keys to remove the set WELL DONE Auto trail!!


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Well that's one up to Swift! Along with all the manuals, my Bolero came complete with the keys to remove the Blaupunkt unit that they fit.


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
Sorry to complicate things but does it have an aux in or an aux out? If the latter its to connect an amplifier. Perhaps you have a car hifi shop that can help you or if all else fails Halfords
Chris.


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
Sorry to complicate things but does it have an aux in or an aux out? If the latter its to connect an amplifier. Perhaps you have a car hifi shop that can help you or if all else fails Halfords
Chris.


----------

